# Just Got The Dinc2



## repilce

Overall, I am loving this phone, minus one thing.. the reception is t-total crap. I have not modified anything yet.. So i'm hoping a better(newer) radio will fix this.
I shall have it rooted shortly. got lucky and was still on 2.2.3


----------



## repilce

Okay, well I seem to have hit a bit of a snag.

The "HTC driver" package does not seem to contain drivers that will install for my device under hboot.

I'm on Hboot .97 so the instructions from the wiki should be relevant to my device, no?


----------



## repilce

Well I have gotten one of them from the "HTC driver package" to install... I want to confirm though before moving forward, While connected in HBOOT in device manager should it say "My HTC" under "Android USB Devices" ?

Thanks


----------



## repilce

Okay.. so looks like that was it lol.. got some SU on now!


----------



## JAS_21

repilce said:


> Okay.. so looks like that was it lol.. got some SU on now!


Welcome to the Inc2. The reception Issue is probably due to the antennae placement (battery door). I hardly ever drop a call or have issues though. Some people say the newer radio version can help, but results seem to vary. All in all I'd say this is definitely the best 3g phone for Verizon.


----------



## repilce

Thanks. I thought that was kind of interesting myself about how the antenna works. I just updated the radio and will see how it goes.. My residence is in an area where the are a few weak spots of coverage.. and noticed first thing at the gun range today that I had no service unless standing far opposed to the hillside.. where as my fassy worked all around the range fine.. low signal.. but worked.

Overall I'm dig'n the phone.. even with sense and stock crap.. it's still pretty snappy.. I like the 768mb of ram since even with dedicated video ram it still leaves over 500mb available for apps.. big plus.. And even being used to the AMMOLED screen.. I like the SLCD on the Dinc2.. it's not so blinding in dark areas.. seems very crisp and colors look good.


----------



## repilce

Anyone recommend a good ROM to get my feet wet with this device? was quite the flash a holic with the fassy, but application is a bit different with HTC so I don't want to go hog wild at first and miss something that may cause me a headache lol.. I've been android-less for the past 6 days cuz I lost my fassy.


----------



## JAS_21

repilce said:


> Thanks. I thought that was kind of interesting myself about how the antenna works. I just updated the radio and will see how it goes.. My residence is in an area where the are a few weak spots of coverage.. and noticed first thing at the gun range today that I had no service unless standing far opposed to the hillside.. where as my fassy worked all around the range fine.. low signal.. but worked.
> 
> Overall I'm dig'n the phone.. even with sense and stock crap.. it's still pretty snappy.. I like the 768mb of ram since even with dedicated video ram it still leaves over 500mb available for apps.. big plus.. And even being used to the AMMOLED screen.. I like the SLCD on the Dinc2.. it's not so blinding in dark areas.. seems very crisp and colors look good.


I remember reading that the radio update didn't help a lot in areas with spotty coverage. In other areas it seemed to help. We've got some good ROMS too. Most of them are here, but I would look on xda as well. This forum isn't as active yet.


----------



## JAS_21

repilce said:


> Anyone recommend a good ROM to get my feet wet with this device? was quite the flash a holic with the fassy, but application is a bit different with HTC so I don't want to go hog wild at first and miss something that may cause me a headache lol.. I've been android-less for the past 6 days cuz I lost my fassy.


For Sense ROMS I would check out some of Nitsuj's stuff. For AOSP I use CM nightlies or liquid smooth. Liquid just came out with an update (3.2) but the download is in the Thunderbolt section.


----------



## repilce

Ah yes.. XDA.. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JAS_21

repilce said:


> Ah yes.. XDA.. Thanks for the info!


No problem. You may want to look at 4Ext recovery while you're on xda.Have fun!


----------



## repilce

wow.. the size of liquid is rather small compared to TSM, I can flash 3.2 over my stock rooted/busy rom right?


----------



## fixxxer2012

low signal or the appearance of it is a known issue with the dinc2. just install the newest radio and your good to go. i have a modded theme that allows it to appear i have more bars than it originally shows.


----------



## repilce

haha.. well I have noticed since updating the radio that while the bars are slightly better.. I'm not getting the sound drops on calls and breaks like I was.. so I think there's definitely an improvement.

playing with trinity at the moment.. liking it for the most part.. in fact.. this being my first htc phone. I may even like sense.. oddly enough.

What are the tools to play with OC on the Dinc2/snapdragon ? assuming a kernel that will allow it.


----------



## sjpritch25

Yes you will need a custom kernal and need to pay for setcpu. Its worth the $3.


----------



## JAS_21

I don't use SetCPU. Cyanogenmod and Liquid have built in overclock settings. I have bought it already, just don't find much need for it.


----------



## JAS_21

repilce said:


> wow.. the size of liquid is rather small compared to TSM, I can flash 3.2 over my stock rooted/busy rom right?


Liquid is an AOSP Rom. They are always smaller then Sense. It looks like the new liquid update may have a few bugs so I'm staying with CM7 nightly builds for now. They are very fast and very stable. I don't know if you've ever used CM on previous phones, but they are AOSP as well and have great support.

There are other great AOSP choices like PoolParty, OMFGB, and Nocturnal.


----------



## repilce

Yes I messed with cm7 quite a bit on the fassy. I noticed they had some stable releases, are they worth messing or should I just go with latest nightly?

Tapd' dat


----------



## JAS_21

repilce said:


> Yes I messed with cm7 quite a bit on the fassy. I noticed they had some stable releases, are they worth messing or should I just go with latest nightly?
> 
> Tapd' dat


I use the nightly builds. I update every few nights if there are changes that apply to our phones.

Downloads: http://download.cyan...m/?device=vivow

Changelog: http://cm-nightlies....m/?device=vivow

Remember the Incredible2 is the "VivoW". If you see "Vivo" that is for the IncredibleS.

Edit: The XDA thread has a lot of good info http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1156343


----------



## ryankliber

JAS_21 said:


> No problem. You may want to look at 4Ext recovery while you're on xda.Have fun!


This reminds me i'm still manually running the recovery from alpharevx. never felt the need to change, but i'm up for suggestions. i'm looking into 4ext, but it looks like the free version lacks a lot of good stuff


----------



## repilce

Grabbed it via app.. like it very well. Very extensive and useful recovery!

Gave CM7 134 a go last night with the A** .07 kernel, worked well, but this morning I just wanted to go back to TSM trinity lol.. I really like it for some reason.. and for what I thought a sense rom would be like with no custom kernel.. it's actually pretty smooth for me.


----------



## aardvark502

Just got mine too and I love it came from the fascinate and even though its still single core they really made progress. Replice were you over at galaxy forums and you had a fascy?

Tap'n on miui incredible 2


----------



## Express1

If you like sense you may want to give skyraider a try.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## repilce

aardvark502 said:


> If you like sense you may want to give skyraider a try.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


Thanks I'll check it out 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## neur0tk

JAS_21 said:


> For Sense ROMS I would check out some of Nitsuj's stuff. For AOSP I use CM nightlies or liquid smooth. Liquid just came out with an update (3.2) but the download is in the Thunderbolt section.


Jas are you using stock radio?

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JAS_21

neur0tk said:


> Jas are you using stock radio?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


I'm using the one from the last OTA update (the 0722 radio). I actually installed it yesterday.


----------



## neur0tk

JAS_21 said:


> I'm using the one from the last OTA update (the 0722 radio). I actually installed it yesterday.


I am using that radio aswell.. running Zeus on my inc2

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jdub52

I am running nightly 134 with aeroevan's .7 and it's been pretty good so far. What exactly did you like so much about Trinity? Maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## repilce

Well now that I've tried Zeus Skyraider, For me on TSM's Trinity the phone seemed much more responsive, Animations were more fluid and snappy.. and HTC hub actually worked. Even with a custom kernel Skyraider seemed more clunky to me.


----------



## fc127

I am currently running Twisted Senseless and I must say, I love it. It's the best of both worlds. Some sense aspects (camera and gallery) and some AOSP. Very quick. I paired it with dres' kernal version #21. Overclocked at 1.5gHz I am getting killer battery life.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## sjpritch25

Okay, i'm trying SkyRaider Zeus 1.3 with this kernal
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1244164

Battery life was pretty good with this setup up.


----------



## repilce

Welp, I finally went back to AOSP lol... coudln't help myself, it works so well on my Inc2 as compared to my fascinate which was buggy to say the least.. got .07 kernel on it and getting awesome battery life. I listened to my music for like 7 hours straight today at work,(starting about 4:30 am) and now at 8:15pm it's finally below 20%, mind you i didn't do much else on it today.. but for what I'm used to that's f'n miraculous!

I've been wondering though, what is the respectable 24/7 (not counting low bat profiles) OC's for these babies? I had setup for 1.4ghz from 100-50%/ and 1.2 from 50-30%/ and 800mhz <30% and got over 24 hours between charges last Friday with light usage.. seems like these omap's are some pretty solid overclockers.


----------



## vaulter03

repilce said:


> Welp, I finally went back to AOSP lol... coudln't help myself, it works so well on my Inc2 as compared to my fascinate which was buggy to say the least.. got .07 kernel on it and getting awesome battery life. I listened to my music for like 7 hours straight today at work,(starting about 4:30 am) and now at 8:15pm it's finally below 20%, mind you i didn't do much else on it today.. but for what I'm used to that's f'n miraculous!
> 
> I've been wondering though, what is the respectable 24/7 (not counting low bat profiles) OC's for these babies? I had setup for 1.4ghz from 100-50%/ and 1.2 from 50-30%/ and 800mhz <30% and got over 24 hours between charges last Friday with light usage.. seems like these omap's are some pretty solid overclockers.


Congrats! I was the same way. I liked Sense then got the itch for AOSP and was doing CM7 Nightlies. It's tough to stay away. I unfortunately try to stay away from overclock, so this isn't really an answer to your question. But like to see others using Android to it's full potential!


----------

